# Sticky  Reminder about Posting in Rescue Section - Read before posting



## gsdraven

*** REMINDER FOR POSTING IN URGENT/NON-URGENT 

1. 2021 Update: Subject Line Must be in the following order:
City, State - Name ID# Sex, Age
_(Modesto, CA: #A941013 / M / 6yrs)_

2. Please follow up on any dogs you post and provide updates.

3. Pure bred dogs ONLY in the URGENT section.
Thank you for your cooperation in making the rescue section successful in saving the lives of many GSDs.


----------

